# How to make him want you?



## girl2006 (Nov 26, 2006)

there is this guy that i really like and i think me might like me too but how do i make him want me even more!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't really know on this one... Play hard to get? Act like you're not interested? I have no idea... I've never tried intentionally to make someone like me more yet still be myself! (You know, those silly games we play when we're younger and "act like we like everything he likes even though we don't" be myself)


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 26, 2006)

Hm..Be yourself? If he already likes you, why do anything else? obviously he liked you even before you decided to make him like you..more.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 26, 2006)

Ask him about something he is interested in.

If he's interested in you, he will talk for as long as you want to listen.

Next, ask him if he can show you what he's interested in.

If he likes you, he will love to share his interests with you.

Note: he will like it that you are showing an interest in him.


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2006)

i really dont think you can make someone want you either the atraction is there or it isnt but everytime i ever try to end a relationship or blow a guy off seems like then they wanted me more but i guess in your case you could let him know your intrested throw the ball in his court and wait to see what he does then go from there but i woudnt chase him


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 27, 2006)

ditto


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 27, 2006)

Be yourself, but don't appear to be hopelessly devoted in a short matter of time. Don't remove yourself from your current life/activities to spend bookoos of time with/around/near him. Don't call him 27 times a day. When I get the digits, I usually just let them call me. It's called exercising extreme self-restraint. Once you realize you can do it, it's not so bad to talk to him once or twice a week. (Twice is pushing it for me). Be confident. Be happy. Smile, laugh and have fun doing the things you do and be sure to do all of the above as if you don't NEED him or any other man for that matter....not in an egotistical way, but as I stated before....be confident.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## pieced (Nov 27, 2006)

You can't make anyone want you. It's against nature, so ask him if he's intrested, and if not, move on. I know you like him, but be yourself, and see if you guys have a common ground, and evolve on that. If that doesn't work, find someone who does have more in common with you...


----------



## blackmettalic (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree! I don't believe in forcing things or trying to impress people by acting different. I mean I have a strong belief in destiny and that if something is gonna happen it will happen. Just don't stress out about having or not having a particular person. And as Han pointed out a lot of people want you more when you don't throw yourself at them (or even avoid them) which is more related to screwed up human nature, but in the end true attraction determines what will end up happening in a relationship.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 27, 2006)

You be yourself. If that doesn't work, find someone else.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 28, 2006)

First off, be you.

Like Eightthirty said, exercise restraint.

I'm going to get quite a few people in here screaming at me, but you might want to pick up a copy of The Art of Seduction by Robert Greene. It'll give you a basic idea as to how to perk up his interest.

:::Warning::: Don't take it too literally or too far as he suggests.

Here's the link to take a look at the book:

Amazon.com: The Art of Seduction: Books: Robert Greene,Joost Elffers

Have fun with the chase!


----------



## Harlot (Nov 28, 2006)

^ Awesome book by the way! But thats just if you like playing with the human mind (THE best game ever) Dont expect relationships to go past month 3 if you pick up a copy though.


----------



## sushi-gal (Nov 28, 2006)

The Rules... am I too old fashioned?


----------



## missnadia (Nov 28, 2006)

Show some cleavage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessimau (Nov 28, 2006)

Well "The Rules" never would've worked for me...if I'd listened to their advice, I wouldn't have even started dating my boyfriend, let alone ended up with him for almost 6 years now. One of the first lessons I learned when I started dating was that if I wanted to talk to a guy again, I had to get his number, whether or not I gave him mine. Sure I struck out sometimes, but it worked a heck of a lot better for me than sitting around and waiting for some dumb guy to pick up the phone.

Girl2006, I can't help you figure out how to make him like you more (he either does or he doesn't) but I can give you a way to test it out. What always worked for me if I wanted more with a guy friend was to ask for a back massage. Then you can kinda lean back into him a little and if he's interested it gives him the perfect opportunity to get close and maybe make a move.


----------



## missnadia (Nov 28, 2006)

Seriously though I think you need to give us more information on what type of girl he likes and what kind of guy he is in general... If you've just casually talked to him a couple of times and don't know any of that stuff then there's your answer. Get sneaky and find out what his dream girl is.

Then if you really want him, then try to imitate what he told you about his dream girl to give off the same vibe that he's looking for... Granted that would be a head game and probably not worth your effort.. but perhaps this could give you a start to grab his attention and gradually make him discover the real you (which he might or might not like) and see if you guys are compatible..


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 28, 2006)

the best ice breaker is go for a cup of coffee. it's a neutral zone and there you can get a feel for how he feels about you. you can even do the asking. just mention it casually. i don't know, that's me. you might not feel comfortable doing that.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 1, 2006)

Hehe, people like being seduced - plain and simple.

It is true that if you take it too literally, any relationship you'll have won't last very long.

It's also good for getting familiar with the games that people play when it comes to the art of love. It's nice to have that "defense" just in case...

It really is a fun book to read. It gave me a little more confidence when I was out playing the field before I got married.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 2, 2006)

Honestly pretty much everything that's been said I totally agree with. You can levitate, spin on your head, backflip whatever, at the end of the day, he's either into you or he's not. I really like what empericalbeauty sais...he liked you before you decided you wanted to make him like you more. More might come with him just simply getting to know the you who caught his eye while you were just being that...you.


----------



## han (Dec 2, 2006)

if all else fails that does work everytime:laughing:


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2006)

I would just say be yourself, and definitly don't try to hard!!! Just keep it simple. As far as image? Mmm...just try to look cute, but not overdone.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2006)

Ladies,

You gave such great advice I have nothing new to add!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

yea thats allways a good one,, but to be honest with you ,,don't underestimate a nice smile.....I think eye contact , a nice smile and just a nice comlement coming from you will do more than a flash of the o'l boobies....


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 3, 2006)

You can't *make *him like you. But you can be yourself &amp; hopefully he'll like you for you.


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 4, 2006)

I guess The Rules isn't for everyone. I wouldn't try it if I was much younger &amp; wanna date with many poeple.

Just be yourself, smile at him always.

but wait...is he is into goth (and punk maybe?) and those stuff?


----------



## orangebowl9 (Dec 12, 2006)

From a guy's point of view:

I'll try to keep it simple. I'm usually more intrigued with girls who seem to be more "mysterious". There is an initial attraction, but what gets me hooked between one girl over another is certain quality to them, whether they are really motivated career-wise, smart, likes sports (kind of like a guy), etc...just something that sets them apart from your typical girl, no matter how great she looks.

I don't know why, but if I sense a girl calling me or making herself really available early on, I tend to lose interest...maybe it's me sensing some desperation.

I would definitely suggest being who you are...he has to like you for who you are. Depending on how well you know him, I would try to gauge what interests he has...and from there, go ahead and try to do things with him that involve that. Hope that gives you some insight...

-Derek


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Jan 6, 2007)

the word i love because it has so much allure to it is DESIRABLE..


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

besst advice i've seen so far :laughing:


----------



## la_moni (Jan 24, 2007)

Just be yourself like others have posted. If a guy likes you, you wont have to try to improve or change yourself. You should ask him how he feels about you and that way u wont change or try to make him like you when he is not that really into you.


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 18, 2007)

Flirt with his friends around him!!


----------

